# stickmaker magazine



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Just opened my stickmaker magazine ,Nice to see a member of the forum article in there with some good photos .

Good for stick makers and the forum

Nice one Randy

Whilst on the subject The British stickmakers guild are holding the final round of the British National stickmaking championship on Sunday 9th Oct. At the Agricultural Business Way Bakewell Derbyshire hoping to be there ,sounds if there will be plenty to see with a few workshops


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm going to try to be there, got something going on in Ashford in the water, a village near-ish. If you see a large chap, skinhead and tattoos then that is most likely me


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looking forward to opening my copy when I get home on Thursday.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

What's the name of the mag and where can I find it?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The magazine is the quarterly from the British guild of stickmakers You get one if you join the guild I think it costs £12 for seniors, It usually has very good articles in it a good read with plenty of hints and tips


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Lol999 said:


> I'm going to try to be there, got something going on in Ashford in the water, a village near-ish. If you see a large chap, skinhead and tattoos then that is most likely me


if your going we could meet up have a coffee.so let me know

If you see a tall handsome chap then that's not me


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

cobalt said:


> Lol999 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try to be there, got something going on in Ashford in the water, a village near-ish. If you see a large chap, skinhead and tattoos then that is most likely me
> ...


I'll do my best. If you think you are in danger of being mugged - that's me. Seriously. I have a face for Crimewatch.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Hope to pick up some wood and ferules at the show and will try not to get any more tools . but will check out equipment for bulking rams horn going with the wife so i hope she will enjoy it . will also check on new books out on the subject . Will get some photos on the competition sticks I hope . so will post them on line for others unable to get there

enjoy you stickmaking and have fun


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Have now seen your post in the current issue of Stickmaker magazine Randy, you have shown some nice looking sticks and they gave you a good Header, well done


----------

